# WTT in May/June 2014



## SarahLou372

Hi there Ladies

I was wondering if anyone else would be TTC in Mid May/Early June 2014?? 

Me and my OH have decided that we are going to TTC then, its going to be a long journey for us has I have PCOS... :cry:


----------



## Mrs Mc

:hi:
We're ttc in may (but will prob be mid-may with my cycles). Im soooo excited. We would have started already but dont want a Nov/Dec/Jan baby. There are loads of winter babies in our families!!:haha:
It'll be baby #3 but pregnancy #2. Our twins have just turned 17 months and we're hoping for new baby (note...just new baby rather than babies:haha:) around the time they turn 2 and a half.
Really hope it goes well for you xxxxx


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :flower:

We also don't want a Nov/Dec/Jan Baby due to my OH job and working hours has he wants to be around to help as much as he can. He is self employed and those months are his busiest and sometimes works 15 hours a day!


----------



## callmedan

My af will be due 11th may so I'm TTC then!
Can't wait!


----------



## HoneyBee144

:hi:
We're aiming to try once DS turns 1 which will be 10th May. I'm really excited and can't wait for DS to have a sibling :cloud9: 
We're not being very careful at the minute though so it could happen sooner but I've left that decision up to DH (he's the more sensible one out of the two of us) :haha:

Does everyone feel like time is going quickly? I feel it's flying by but I'm kept busy by running round after my 9 month old, doing an access to midwifery course and going back to work 4 days a week next week!


----------



## SarahLou372

Its good to know there are other ladies WTT for this time of the year to :thumbup:

Nice to meet you all :hi:

We want a baby to arrive next year, earliest February 2015 so it all depends when my AF is in May as to when we know when to time it right, because I don't finish my pill until the 25th Febuary im not sure when my AF'S are going to be due and plus I have PCSO so on my own they are not regular. But im going to see my doctor next week and hopefully get metformin back because this helped me before with my weight and shortened my cycles I had AF some what regular. PCOS really gets me down and I feel negative inside but try not to show it to OH because although he said he will support me every step of the way he keeps saying to be positive and he is such a positive person :cry:

This will be our first baby so its exciting but nervous at the same time especially OH.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## kcbmama

Hiya we'll be trying for our third and probably final baby probably more end of May. Hoping for a boy but as it's our last I am just wanting to enjoy it all one final time.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi there! :hi:

Three seems a good number to me, I would also like three but my OH is more for just the two. So we will have to wait and see.

Its good to know there are other ladies who are TTC the same time as me I feel I will come here for support with my TTC as this is my first baby and I have PCOS :cry:


----------



## lcgoodac

We will be ttc #2 from May onwards! Very exciting! We get married in august hoping to be 3 months pregnant and announce it! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

We're be trying either end of May/June for our third. Can't decide whether to try before wedding or just wait until we are married. Not sure on my cycles yet as i've just started taking vitex to regulate them and hopefully shorten! Not expecting it to happen straight away but i guess it could...


----------



## Caite

June's probably when I'll start TTC. I need to get settled in to a job first, so just got to finish uni.

HoneyBee - I'm just coming to the end of my midwifery training. I've just got a couple more shifts on placement, and a few more days in uni, and that's it, I'm done. I'm so scared about it, but I also can't wait.

30mummyof1 - I'm taking vitex too. I started it at new year. I'm not sure it's done anything for me yet, though, not AF-wise anyway.


----------



## Moet

May/June is probably when we will start, if I don't jump the gun that is :winkwink:

We will be trying for our first. I'm excited and nervous. You never know if it will happen right away or take awhile when you haven't tried before!

We also don't want a LO around Christmas/December. So we will be avoiding trying this March for sure and then probably not until May because of some major home renos. Hubby doesn't want me around the construction when I'm preggers. (He's going to be such a good daddy!:thumbup:)

Hoping all the construction dust has settled by May and we can stop all this practicing.


----------



## SarahLou372

Its good that's other ladies WWT to try at this time.

Im finding it so hard as Im getting a bit impatient and time seems to be going so slow I just wanted to get start :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes know that feeling! probably why i say maybe May as June even July depending on cycles would make much more sense! :haha:


----------



## SarahLou372

Well I have PCSO so on my own my cycles are no existent :cry:

But I come off the pill on the 25th February and going to see my doctor next Friday to see if I can get metformin again as it helped bring my cycles shorter and to get an appointment for with my Gynaecologist before we start :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

fx they will give you that then to sort things out x


----------



## GreyGirl

Another PCOS cycster here :) 
I have a 14 month old DD and had an ectopic before here. So technically waiting to try for 3rd pregnancy, 2nd baby and probably last :( I'm hoping to try June time, but husband not 100% decided yet *sigh*


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi, can I join you ladies?

Not too sure when exactly we'll be TTC, (I'm currently waiting for mc to be over & for AF to return before we try again).

Like the poster above we have a DS nearly 18 months & my little butterfly who just fluttered away, so will be trying for pregnancy no3, baby number 2.

I'm thinking March is out the window entirely, & probably most of April, so I imagine it will be May before we can TTC again.

My way of getting through the waiting is usually online 'window' shopping! For example I'm after a changing bag that will be big enough for two, but not like a suitcase! Lol much research is needed! Lol ;)

Xxx


----------



## sambob

Hi I'm with you ladies too. We're starting in May simply because we don't want a baby due around Christmas, also I have some extra money freed up a month from February so it'll make it easier. 

P.S I've been waiting for my period to show up after having my implant removed in January, 6 weeks 2 days it's taken to arrive! 

Now I can start to work out my cycles :happydance:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Woo it's good to be able to start planning isn't it? :)

Sambob I noticed you got married in December? Congrats :) we got married 19th December, in the snow 4 years ago- perfect blue sky with not a cloud in sight & crisp white snow, it was everything I dreamed of :) I love winter weddings!

Xxx


----------



## sambob

5_Year_Plan said:


> Woo it's good to be able to start planning isn't it? :)
> 
> Sambob I noticed you got married in December? Congrats :) we got married 19th December, in the snow 4 years ago- perfect blue sky with not a cloud in sight & crisp white snow, it was everything I dreamed of :) I love winter weddings!
> 
> Xxx

Hi hun yes we had a lovely day! We were hoping for snow or frost but ended up having the windiest day in December lol. Luckily we managed to get out side for a hour to have some photos before we were blown away haha. Our theme was white, silver & snowflakes. xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Aww lovely :) our theme was traditional winter rather than Christmas, with dark green bridesmaids & orange flowers, mulled cider & cozy fires :) my family pictures were taken indoors under a huge wooden staircase & I love how old fashioned they look! Lol :) xxx


----------



## sambob

Awww that sounds beautiful hun! It's nice to have something a bit different, we didn't want a spring/summer wedding for that reason... Plus no one in either of our families has had an December wedding :D

So now it's from one exciting thing to another! 
Sam xx


----------



## Moet

So DH and I had a conversation last night and we are going to be moving up our trying to conceive date to April! :happydance: We just really want to get started. Honestly we probably would have moved to TTC the other night but I had an event this weekend and wanted to be able to drink and still would rather not have a Christmas baby because it would be hard for me to get time off in December from work and I wouldn't want to miss my childs birthday.


----------



## raelynn

Hi All! We're planning to start TTC for baby #2 at the end of May/early June. Our little one will be 1 at the end of May so that's when we'll start the journey again.

I also have PCOS and clomid did the trick for me. We have fertility issues on both ends though so come May/June we'll be back to the fertility clinic to get the process started again.


----------



## Moet

Raelynn,

Congrats on your little one. What is a tese? 

Thanks


----------



## hola47

Hi all! I'd love to join you too. We have June for our start date, but I would love to start trying after a trip we have in beginning of May. Let's see what happens! This will be our first child. 

I took my mirena IUD out in January, and have been on prenatals ever since. I had my doctor do some pre conception bloodwork, and I'm waiting for our first appointment to have some genetic screening done as well. 

All I think about is babies!! I haven't told any of our friends or family about our plans yet, and it sucks, because I feel like I'm bursting on the inside. I want to talk about TTC and babies all the time!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Hi ladies can I join you? 

My DH said he'd be happy for me to stop taking the pill at the end of March but I'm being really selective in that I don't want a baby in November, December, January OR February so I'm likely to start TTC mid to late June. It'll be baby No.2 for us :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies I finished my last pill in my strip now so im just waiting for af to arrive and Im going to see me doctor Friday to see if I can see a Gynaecologist before we start ttc in May/June. 

Im really nervous about this for some reason :shy:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies I finished my last pill in my strip now so im just waiting for af to arrive and Im going to see me doctor Friday to see if I can see a Gynaecologist before we start ttc in May/June.
> 
> Im really nervous about this for some reason :shy:

:hugs:

It's a scary time! We were meant to be TTC last year but I got so nervous at stopping my pill I carried on taking it :dohh: 

Is there any reason in particular as to why you're stopping your pill now? I'm just curious because I have no idea when I should stop taking mine and why :shrug:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

When I stopped taking the pill my normal cycles returned straight away- literally first AF was 28 days after last pill! But lots of people take time for their bodies to adjust so people say 3-6 months. I actually stopped taking the pill 1 1/2 years before we ttc!! We just used condoms, & nearer the time pull out by tracking dates (I was very regular before DS!)

They also say you should take prenatals up to 3 months in advance of ttc. I'm still taking pregnacare, but about to go buy a load of pregnacare conception & well man conception pills for me & DH to take for the next 3 months!

Rainbow drop- what's wrong with a winter baby?? Lol (just curious) :)

Xxx


----------



## Caite

Yesterday, I emailed the clinic in Denmark I think I'll use and they emailed me back today and said they'd like to talk through all the questions over the phone. I'm thinking I'll probably arrange it for the week after next as I've got so much on for the next week or so.


----------



## raelynn

Moet said:


> Raelynn,
> 
> Congrats on your little one. What is a tese?
> 
> Thanks

Thanks Moet! A TESE is a testicular sperm extraction. My husband has azoospermia which means there are no sperm present in is semen. He had a TESE to go in surgically and see if they can find any sperm. We had a long and complicated road TTC our first little one but totally worth every difficult step.


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x - basically the reason im finishing the pill is what 5_Year_Plan has just explained about it taking a while for your body to readjust after the pill. Plus also I have PCOS and don't know how my cycles are going to be without the pill.

I have the doctors tomorrow so hopefully we can take the next step from there. :shrug:

5_Year_Plan - I saw these prenatals in the shops and I have chosen to take seven seas trying for a baby. And I also picked up well man for my OH as im worried about his :spermy: being healthy. Problem is I picked up wellman original (which also has vitamins for reproductive health) then I came across wellman conception. And then thought oppss... :dohh: So we going to use the rest of the original wellman and next month im going to get him the conception one. Have you ever used these before are they good? :shrug:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

We used them with DS1 & in advance of this last pregnancy & fell pregnant first time both times- so they can't be bad!! This is the conception variety. Not used seven seas but I'm sure they're just as good :)

We're trying to track them down in a 3 for 2 ATM (boots or tesco!) but have been out of stock!! Rubbish! Lol (think there'll be a baby boom in 9 months time? Ha ha)
We buy them in a his & hers pack 

Xxx


----------



## SarahLou372

:haha: A huge baby boom 

I saw them yesterday in the boots where we live that's why I thought oh snap! These were the ones I should of got for OH :dohh: :haha:

Does it matter that me and OH are taking different makes? I hope seven seas is just as good... Im worried which is best... :blush:


----------



## Vickster1

SarahLou372 said:


> :haha: A huge baby boom
> 
> I saw them yesterday in the boots where we live that's why I thought oh snap! These were the ones I should of got for OH :dohh: :haha:
> 
> Does it matter that me and OH are taking different makes? I hope seven seas is just as good... Im worried which is best... :blush:


I'm taking pregnacare conception and DH is taking wellman conception. We've been taking them for about 20 days but planning to take them until we convience (TTC in July)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

5_Year_Plan said:


> When I stopped taking the pill my normal cycles returned straight away- literally first AF was 28 days after last pill! But lots of people take time for their bodies to adjust so people say 3-6 months. I actually stopped taking the pill 1 1/2 years before we ttc!! We just used condoms, & nearer the time pull out by tracking dates (I was very regular before DS!)
> 
> They also say you should take prenatals up to 3 months in advance of ttc. I'm still taking pregnacare, but about to go buy a load of pregnacare conception & well man conception pills for me & DH to take for the next 3 months!
> 
> Rainbow drop- what's wrong with a winter baby?? Lol (just curious) :)
> 
> Xxx


Absolutely nothing wrong with a winter baby my darling :flower:

Just personally, we find that those are the months we struggle most, I always get paid early in December but then get paid as normal in January so my wages has to last 5 or 6 weeks as opposed to 4, we find that we don't start evening out until end of February/March. It's more a financial thing than anything else. 



SarahLou372 said:


> RainbowDrop_x - basically the reason im finishing the pill is what 5_Year_Plan has just explained about it taking a while for your body to readjust after the pill. Plus also I have PCOS and don't know how my cycles are going to be without the pill.
> 
> I have the doctors tomorrow so hopefully we can take the next step from there. :shrug:
> 
> 5_Year_Plan - I saw these prenatals in the shops and I have chosen to take seven seas trying for a baby. And I also picked up well man for my OH as im worried about his :spermy: being healthy. Problem is I picked up wellman original (which also has vitamins for reproductive health) then I came across wellman conception. And then thought oppss... :dohh: So we going to use the rest of the original wellman and next month im going to get him the conception one. Have you ever used these before are they good? :shrug:

I hear so many conflicting things, that's why I asked sorry if I was being nosey :blush:

I've never actively tried to get pregnant so I'm new to how it all works, I fell pregnant with DD when I was taking the pill so it wasn't planned. I've been told your more fertile in the first month after stopping so I'm in a pickle with what to do :dohh:


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x - Its okay don't worry about it ask as many questions as you feel the need to. That's what all us ladies are here for, to provide advice and support to one anther, so don't feel embarrassed or anything its okay, it perfectly normal. Its easier to talk to other ladies to I find its good emotional support :flower: :hugs2:

Honestly I have only been on metformin before because I were ttc with my pervious OH but we never really ever tried properly because he decided he didn't want to go ahead anymore and we eventually split up. Then I went back on the pill, so coming off the pill now and going back to my doctors is the first time since then (I now have a new OH that im now happy with) So its scary time, Im hoping to get metformin back and to see my gynaecologist to help me with my PCOS. They say you are more fertile the first month after you stop the pill, I also read the reason why you should wait until you had a natural af not a withdrawal af is so that a doctor or midwife can calculate your due date from you last af. I don't know if there is more to it than that or not, there may well be, but I read this on the internet, this may also answer your questions :shrug:

It also gives you time to prepare you body so for me to lose a bit of weight and to get my body healthy. Also so I can get the pill out of my system. They also recommend to take prenatal vitamins 12 weeks before you conceive, I don't think you have to do this, but I know I am as I worry a lot anyway and want to do things right :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Thank you :flower:

If I ask too many questions feel free to cyber kick me :haha:. 

I've had a little nosey in the TTC section and it's like another world. It seems really scary, I can totally see how it would make sense to have a real AF though so thank you for clearing that up. I've started taking my pre-natal vitamins, literally the only battle I have is when to stop taking the pill. I'm not a lover of condoms and definitely don't know my body well enough to use withdrawal. 

I hope everything goes well for you at the Drs, I bet it all feels more real now doesn't it?


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Thank you :flower:
> 
> If I ask too many questions feel free to cyber kick me :haha:.
> 
> I've had a little nosey in the TTC section and it's like another world. It seems really scary, I can totally see how it would make sense to have a real AF though so thank you for clearing that up. I've started taking my pre-natal vitamins, literally the only battle I have is when to stop taking the pill. I'm not a lover of condoms and definitely don't know my body well enough to use withdrawal.
> 
> I hope everything goes well for you at the Drs, I bet it all feels more real now doesn't it?


No don't worry I wouldn't cyber kick you.. like I said above its okay I don't mind :flower:

Ive started prenatals about 2 weeks ago now so it will be about 15 weeks when we start tcc that I have been taking them. Im taking seven seas trying for a baby. And I got OH taking wellman original, but found wellman conception the other day in the shops so when he finished this month on the original I will be getting him the conception one :dohh:

Yes! It defo feels real now in fact for some strange reason it felt real from Tuesday just gone which was the day I finished the pill. So even though we not starting ttc until May it still feels real because of going to the doctors to get the help I need with my PCOS. 

And thank you Im sure I will be okay when I get into the doctors room, its the waiting room that will make me more nervous.. :haha: :blush:


----------



## raelynn

Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up to make sure your prenatal includes DHA. It's not a big deal now but once May rolls around you'll want to have one that has it or take a separate supplement since it supports brain development.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yes the fish oil stuff is all a bit confusing! I didn't want to pay the price tag for the prenatal version, as it makes it so much more expensive, so I get pregnacare original & the boots standard strength fish oil which costs about the same for a 6 month supply as the pregnacare do for 1 month!! :/ pharmacist said they were fine as did midwife last time :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies I have one hour until my doctors appointment and for some reason im so nervous my tummy is turning over.... :wacko::wacko:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Aww Hun don't be nervous! It's exciting :) it's the start of everything! :)
Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Well turns out ladies nothing can be done yet as my doctor could not find my letters from my Gynaecologist :dohh: 

So he has to chase them up and I have to got back in two weeks time..... And he can not give me anything like metformin again or refer me until he gets this information back. So not any further forward :coffee:

... :brat::sad2::hissy::hissy::hissy: .... Sorry :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry you didn't get any further than you'd hoped to :hugs:

What is metformin? Is it a conception aid?


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x - Its oaky I guess I just have to wait a little while :flower:

And metformin can be used for that but I don't think its actually known as one not sure :shrug: I was given it because I were a bit overweight and my hormones were all up and down with my PCOS. Using metformin to help with the symptoms of PCOS is common, there are some people with PCOS and other fertility issues that have become pregnant after using metformin weather its just this alone or alongside other drugs and losing weight. Its mainly used with health issues such as type two diabetes. Its used in PCOS because sometime you can have insulin resistance with PCOS. There are a number of reasons. But you can also search for it on the internet it can tell you loads more about it, maybe too much in fact :haha:

Most of the time its used if you have fertility issues or unexplained fertility issues, and like I said above other medical issues :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Ahh, ok thank you for that :flower:

2 months ladies :shock:... How are we all feeling about that?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Seems like far too long to me right now!! :( but then my Facebook feed is full of little pink bundles entering the world & making me super broody! :(

Hope everyone's ok :)

AFM I'm going back to work tomorrow after being signed off for last week, so hoping I don't get too many questions, & really hoping the bleeding stops so I can feel like everything is back to normal again & start planning my fertile dates etc!! 

Xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Awww I have lots of blue bumps on my Facebook feed :cloud9: 

I'm extremely nervous one minute and then super excited the next! It's like being on a roller-coaster! Do you have a specific date to start TTC or is it just any time in May? 

I hope your first day back isn't too stressful for you, if people ask too many questions just tell them to mind their own business :haha:


----------



## Caite

Rainbow - I get what you mean about being nervous and excited. I alternate between being really excited and not being able to wait until June, and really scared that it's getting closer and becoming more real.

And everyone I know seems to be having a baby at the moment - and the number of people getting pregnant seems to be growing. Two of my cousins (and I've only got two cousins whom I know) are pregnant, two close friends, someone I used to work with, someone whose husband I know, and a few people I work with on placement are all having babies.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I haven't got a specific date to start until my period returns & I know when I ovulate, but it'll be straight after my next period which should be early/mid April- so maybe even by my birthday at the end of April!!

I was really nervous about trying for number two, even after I found out I was pg!! Lol number 1 I never felt nervous, & now I'm definitely ready. 

I loved being pregnant & being a mum is the best thing ladies, I promise!

Xxx


----------



## Bowmans

Hi ladies 

Can I join you please. DH and I were going to wait till the end of the year but it looks like it is more likely to be May/June if all goes to plan - very exciting but very scary at the same time.

Right I'm a little bit behind and just sorting out vitamins etc. I was going to buy the his and her pregnacare pack but I'm a little confused about fish oils etc and should I also take EPO. Could someone give me a little guidance.

Many thanks xx


----------



## No5

Hi everyone.. I to thought I was done! (Never say never lol). 
We are gonna start ttc no5 after I get iud coil out in April 2014. 
Scary but exciting at same time lol. X


----------



## No5

Good luck all. X.


----------



## SarahLou372

Bowmans - Hi there welcome :hi:

Yes I noticed that quite a few ladies are using the his and her pregnancy care pack, its apparently a good pack but we not tried it yet. Me and my OH are starting ttc in May/June and I currently take seven seas trying for a baby and I have OH taking wellman :flower:


No5 - Hi and welcome :hi: At the bottom of your post there should be some black and white buttons and the first one should say edit with a little pencil at the side of it, if you click that you should be able to edit your post :flower:

Ladies Just wanted to say that my af after coming of the pill arrived on Saturday :witch: Its a day or so early but is that okay? I have started counting my cycles now for the next couple of months so I can have a rough idea where I am at what cycle day and so on, especially for ovulation, Im going to start taking OPK'S on cycle day 9 and onwards just to see what happenes so I can write it all down

As anyone done temping before? :shrug:


----------



## No5

Hi SarahLou372 

Thank you 
It showed up after I posted about five post..Lol..X.


----------



## SarahLou372

No5 said:


> Hi SarahLou372
> 
> Thank you
> It showed up after I posted about five post..Lol..X.

No problem :flower:


----------



## starlight123

Hi ladies, 

Not long to go now, although it does seem like an eternity away and it seems like the time will never come! 

OH and I will be hoping for a February or onwards baby, as this works out best for us work wise. 

I am walking around in a dreamy daze waiting for the time to come. March will be a slog but April should go a bit faster with Easter. 

OH says I should enjoy even WTT as everything comes to those who wait and we should enjoy every stage. But I'm just too impatient! Oh, May just hurry up and get here!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Caite - I think I'm nervous because my DD is a model child. She sleeps through the night, she's so well behaved, I don't have any problems with her, even as a baby she was textbook, fed every 4 hours, never cried unless something was wrong, slept through from about 5/6 months old... But my god those 5/6 months of sleepless nights where horrendous! People say if a relationship gets through the first year of marriage it'll get through anything... NO.. If a relationship gets through the sleep deprivation stage it will get through anything! I really struggled with the sleepless nights. 

5_Y_P - my DD wasn't planned so I never had time to worry about the trying to get pregnant part it just happened :haha: I think I'm more nervous about the trying to get pregnant than anything else.

Welcome to all the new ladies :flower:


----------



## Caite

Rainbow - she sounds so well behaved. I'm sure it was all in her upbringing and the next one will be just as well behaved.


----------



## Mrs Mc

RainbowDrop_x said:


> But my god those 5/6 months of sleepless nights where horrendous! People say if a relationship gets through the first year of marriage it'll get through anything... NO.. If a relationship gets through the sleep deprivation stage it will get through anything! I really struggled with the sleepless nights.

I DO NOT miss those sleepless nights!! 
Me and OH had a rule...anything said to each other between the hours of 1am and 5am had to be instantly forgiven and forgotten! Man...sleep derivation makes you mean!!!:nope:

On another note...just got highly excited about my ticker going over another month. Now its only 1 Month and x amount of weeks to go!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Maybe I should start thinking about making a rule or agreement with my OH as we are having this problem at night with arguing with each other and tiredness takes over us and makes us say things we don't mean :dohh: :nope:

Is not as late on in the night its more like 11pm we never go on any later than this :dohh:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Caite - If what other people say is true though.. "You never get 2 the same". I'm screwed if that's the case :haha:

Mrs Mc - That's a good rule, although for me that time span would be any time I was awake, honestly I struggled so much, to the point I was sleeping whenever DD did and anytime I was awake I was crying because I was so tired, I'm not the kind of person that can survive on a few hours here and there and obviously babies don't sleep for 12 hours at a time lol.

SarahLou - Is that as in you don't go to bed any later than 11pm? Me and my DH are like that :haha:


----------



## Caite

Rainbow - if that is the case, then you are screwed. Honestly, I'm sure you'll be fine either way. Even if your second doesn't behave as well as your DD, at least you've been eased in gently to motherhood. I hope he/she does behave for you though.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yawn... I can't make it past 9pm never mind 11!! & last night DS woke up at midnight & wouldn't go back for an hour, before that we had two days of 4am wake ups, & usually we're lucky to reach 6am (he goes to bed at 6pm!). Teething is horrible :(

Every 2 hours in the early days was tough, but as I was breastfeeding the hormones kept me going- there's a tip for anyone considering bf, added bonuses! Lol but I slept all morning, we coslept & didn't get out of bed before 9 so I got just about enough sleep. When number 2 comes along I won't be able to do that as no1 will be needing my attention.... So yawn... But that's life- won't sleep for the next 3-4 years!! :(

Now to prise myself out of bed.......... I'm going, honestly....

Xxx


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x - Yes I ment not later than 11pm :haha: Sometimes we in bed for 9pm. Its usually between 9-10pm we go to bed but I wake up two or thee times in the night :growlmad:

But today im happy because its my birthday!! :cake::cake::headspin:<3


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy Birthday Sarah-Lou, :cake: mine is Friday. Fellow Pisces :thumbup:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks :flower:

Someone else who's a Pisces too :thumbup:


----------



## Caite

Happy birthday SarahLou


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Happy birthday Sarahlou! Any plans? Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you Caite :flower:

5_Year_Plan - Thank you. Yes my OH took me out last night for a meal just me and him. Was lovely :flower:

I started writing down things yesterday, and im starting to count my cycle days so I can try and get a rough idea on things fro when we are ttc. Im going to start using OPK kits on cycle day 9 too. And im currently on cycle day 6. 

I will be starting a wtt journal on hereto so I will keep you updated on that too :thumbup:


----------



## dani_tinks

Hi ladies, may I join you? My husband's just agreed to start TTC in May. I'm so excited :). xx


----------



## kcbmama

Well looks like I'll be dropping out for now. Things have taken a downward turn and we're in the middle of an accidental TWW and the reality of having another has made us rethink our current situation. I've put far too much pressure on myself too and am getting very stressed. Good luck ladies and who knows in a few days I may have to just eat my words


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Caite - Ill just have to keep my fingers crossed! I mean it's not like it lasts forever... Just feels like it does haha.

5YP - How on earth do you cope with 4am starts :shock: My DD has started waking up at 6.30 since the mornings got lighter and even that's taking it's toll on me! And she only used to get up at 7 so it's not even like its a massive difference :rofl: 

Sarahlou - I must admit 11pm is more like a late night for me, I'm a little better since I started taking iron tablets but I can literally fall asleep anywhere, even at work I have a habit of setting my alarm and having a nap, it's horrendous! Ooh and happy belated birthday, hope you had a lovely day!! I'm excited to see your journal! Having mine has been a godsend! Although i have a tendency to go off on a tangent :blush: it's good for letting off steam though. 

Hi Dani :wave:..... Squeeee how exciting to have a month!! We could be going through our 2nd pregnancies together as well.. How exciting :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x - Yes I cant wait to start it. Im going to start this weekend as I will be starting a new job on Monday and wont have much time to wright it. Still don't know how to start one off though :haha:

And hello dani_tinks and welcome :hi:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

If you need an inspiration go and have a nose at mine, mine is about anything and everything. You don't even have to write in it daily. Best to get it started whilst you're still waiting. You'll soon be starting your TTC one ;)


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x said:


> If you need an inspiration go and have a nose at mine, mine is about anything and everything. You don't even have to write in it daily. Best to get it started whilst you're still waiting. You'll soon be starting your TTC one ;)

Thanks :flower: I will have a little nosey if you don't mind?? :blush: 

I've just never wrote one before and want to make it look nice and I don't know how to start it off :blush: :dohh:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

No problem at all sweetie :flower:

Perhaps you could start with a little about you and your circumstances, that seems to be how most are started :hugs:


----------



## Katy Bug

Yes! TTC around May/June as well :)


----------



## starlight123

Hi Katy Bug, 

Time is ticking - so exciting!!


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x said:


> No problem at all sweetie :flower:
> 
> Perhaps you could start with a little about you and your circumstances, that seems to be how most are started :hugs:

Hi there :hi:

Sorry its been a while since I replied. I have just been busy at work these past few days and only just managed to find 5 minuets for myself... :coffee:

The best time for me to start my journal now would be at the weekend because I don't work Saturday's or Sundays. Thanks for the reply earlier and the idea. I might just try I that way and can talk about my journey with me having PCOS :flower:

I didn't think of that so thank you... :dohh: .... :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Don't worry my love, life gets in the way sometimes doesn't it :haha:

That sounds like a good idea, I'll look forward to reading it :flower:

P.s, also extremely envious that you get weekends off! I work all weekend every weekend :nope:


----------



## SarahLou372

RainbowDrop_x said:


> Don't worry my love, life gets in the way sometimes doesn't it :haha:
> 
> That sounds like a good idea, I'll look forward to reading it :flower:
> 
> P.s, also extremely envious that you get weekends off! I work all weekend every weekend :nope:

Yeah I work 11am till 7pm Monday to Fridays :haha: My pervious job I worked weekend too.

Im thinking on stating my journal this weekend so I will let you when its up on here :flower:

Also Im thinking weather to push ttc back a month or two because of my new job start, im not sure weather I need to be with my company at least 12 months before im entitled to the company maternity leave/policy. I need to keep my job to help us afford out little one. What do you ladies think??? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

You should get statutory maternity no matte how long you've been there, but any occupational maternity pay will have a minimum time. They can't sack you for being pregnant or you could sue! But if you're still in probation they could fin another reason to sack you, but it'd be dodgy.

Hth

Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

5_Year_Plan said:


> You should get statutory maternity no matte how long you've been there, but any occupational maternity pay will have a minimum time. They can't sack you for being pregnant or you could sue! But if you're still in probation they could fin another reason to sack you, but it'd be dodgy.
> 
> Hth
> 
> Xx

Can I just ask you, what is occupational maternity?? And what's the difference between this and statutory maternity pay? Does it mean I should get my wages even though im not in and off on maternity leave?? :shrug: :dohh:

We were wanting to start ttc in may/June but this would mean a baby could arrive February/march 2015 at the earliest and this would mean I would need my leave being there just under 12 months or just on 12 months :dohh:

We didn't want me starting my new job affecting us wanting a baby and our ttc starting dates. So does it matter how long you been working or should I say when a baby arrives.. I didn't want to get laid off or sacked because of it because I would need my job to be able to afford a little one and I would want to go back to my job I have now after maternity leave :shrug: :cry:

Sorry to baffle on. By the way my probation period I think is 8 or 9 months off the top of my head that's what I think I remember reading anyway.


----------



## Caite

Some companies offer extra maternity pay, above what they have to give you by law. You normally have to have been employed by the company for a certain length of time to qualify for the extra bit.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

^^^ WSS! :)
You might not be entitled to any extra the company might offer, but at nearly 12 months I would think you might be anyway, but you'd definitely be protected by the law & get the statutory pay & time off, which is up to a year & £100 odd per week off the top of my head (but don't take my word for it!!), plus £20 odd a week child benefit or whatever it's called nowadays.

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Might be 9 months not a year... Google it, I'm not sure sorry! :/

Xxx


----------



## kristycakes

Been legally married for 8 years, just celebrated our church wedding in November last year. We are very excited to start trying soon!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sarah Lou this is the conditions for SMP but like the others said you could get more on top if you fulfill the company maternity pay conditions, which vary company to company.

Statutory Maternity Pay
You are entitled to 39 weeks Statutory Maternity Pay (SMP), if you have been:

Employed by the same employer continuously for at least 26 weeks into the 15th week before the week of your due date

Earning on average an amount that at least equals the lower earnings limit, which applies on the Saturday at the end of your 15th week. (This is the amount you have to earn before you are treated as paying National Insurance contributions.)

To make a claim, you simply have to tell your employer when you want your SMP to start and provide medical evidence (a MAT B1 form) of the date your baby is due.

Everyones SMP varies according to their salary, although the last 13 weeks of SML (if you choose to take it), is unpaid:
For the first six weeks youll be paid at 90% of your average gross weekly earnings with no upper limit
For the remaining 33 weeks, youll be paid at the lower of either the standard rate of £135.45, or 90% of your average gross weekly earnings. This rate is subject to review every April.

The last 13 weeks of SML, if you choose to take it, is unpaid.

Good news: If youre a non-British worker with a UK working visa you may be able to get SMP  even if your visa includes the condition that you have no recourse to public funds, although this depends on your recent employment and earnings history.
And if youre a worker (say freelance), rather than an employee your employer may allow you to take unpaid leave. Alternatively, you might be able to take paid holiday, unpaid leave or parental leave.


----------



## SarahLou372

30mummyof1 - Thank you for this information it is really helpful :flower:

I was scared of them sacking me or laying me off for ttc so soon after starting my job or even being pregnant so soon after starting work :shrug: :dohh:

Also I get paid monthly for my job does this matter. Its roughly 250 a week if I try my best to divide it up over a week for a month. Does it matter how much you earn as to how much maternity leave or pay you get?

Ladies i have started my WTT Journal and have posted up now so its available to read

Does anyone know I can get a link to it on my signature please?


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies, may I join you? A little bit about me: married June 2013 and started ttc right away. Had a miscarriage in August, October, and January. We recently started seeing a fertility specialist (reproductive endocrinologist) and during the sis they found scar tissue in my uterus and there is some concern about my right tube being damaged/blocked from an appendectomy a few years ago. I am having surgery April 11th to remove scar tissue, check for blocked/damaged tubes and try to fix and retro flexed tipped and rotated uterus. I won't be able to try again until may or June.

I have a blog outside of b&b. The link is in my signature (eventual momma)


----------



## Tove

Hi everyone! We are planning to start ttc #1 in june and I am so excited for it. We 'set the date' last august so it really feels like the home stretch now. Every week I smile when I see my ticker count down and when it changes month it feels even better :)

I have been on bcp for a couple of years but decided to*quit them starting 2014 and I have no regrets about it. I am now on my third cycle without them and with charting I feel like I have learnt so much about my body.

One thing I am thinking about is how I am going to be able to bd so many days in a row in my fertile window when we start ttc. I am quite happy with once or twice a week... I just hope it doesn't feel forced when we increase the frequency.


----------



## EmilieMina

We will start ttc in May right during our honeymoon. I am still taking the pill since I do not want a visit from af during our wedding day or something like that. I am on the pill for 14 years now so I know that we won't get pregnant right away. I guess it will take until 2015 but cannot wait to try. We talked about children before but I wanted to wait until after the wedding.


----------



## 30mummyof1

You never know, plenty fall pregnant straight away! good luck :)


----------



## EmilieMina

Well we hope that will happen of course but don't want to get disappointed... So better to be pessimistic for now

Thank you!


----------



## Tove

My ticker now shows less than 2 months to go. Always so happy to see another week or month pass :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes i like that too Tove :)


----------



## EmilieMina

I count how often I will get a visit from af until I can hope to not get it. :blush: two times now.


----------



## Tove

EmilieMina said:


> I count how often I will get a visit from af until I can hope to not get it. :blush: two times now.

Same here! I can accept AF now that I know she'll only come two more times before we start TTC. Let's hope for both of us that these will be the last two visits for about a year ;)


----------



## EmilieMina

Exactly. And then we might both get our baby around Valentines Day :thumbup:


----------



## Girly123

Not long to go girls. 

I am joining you in this group as that is when I am aiming to start trying. However, at the moment I don't have periods and I am not ovulating so there isn't really a chance to try and have a baby xx


----------



## EmilieMina

Do you know the reason for that?


----------



## Girly123

I have PCOS and am on Metformin to try and get my cycle back before I TTC but no luck as of yet. I am going to ask to be referred at my GP appointment on Monday but chances are they won't refer me. I hate knowing I can't get pregnant even if I want to.

My reason for TTC May/June and not before is that we are getting married in August so if I try June I would be a maximum of 2 months pregnant which would be fine lol xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

That must be so frustrating. :hugs:

Congratulations for your upcoming wedding. Hows your plans coming along? I'm tempted to have a go before our wedding in June but my oh wants me to be able to drink on our honeymoon! :dohh:


----------



## EmilieMina

I am getting married in May, followed by a honeymoon. I thought about trying before but decided against it. I would not want to feel sick on my wedding... :wacko:

I hope you will find a doc that can help you better. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Few of us getting married in next few months then :) what date in May Emiliemina?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Not been posting for a while just been busy at work really. I just wanted to post and tell you ladies how my gynaecologist appointment went this morning at the Maternity/Fertility Clinic. So I saw him he was okay I guess and took all details from me and my OH and took a urine sample and my height and weight. I was so happy I thought they were going to help me... Turns out they want us to try naturally for several months!!!! :cry:

So I went to the desk to hand in my patient card to receive my nest appointment to see him for further tests and help and I was thinking maybe it wont be too long and when the receptionist looked at the card then on her computer and said it will be the 9th October 2014! I felt like crying again :cry:

I know I don't have periods on my own with my PCOS so how am I going to get pregnant. This sort of throws our plans for a summer 2015 baby out of the window really.

It also show that we really cant time this as well as we wanted to because of my PCOS and we might be thinking on just giving and TTC natural from now on instead of May/June. A bit of early start but I suppose I don't have a choice other than TTC natural.

I really don't know what to do OH has suggested form now on we start TTC as of today natural and do exactly what he has told us to. That's not what I want to hear though :cry::cry:


----------



## Girly123

Sarah Lou I saw your other thread. You are in a similar situation to me. I have been off the pill for nearly 2 years and only had 3 cycles after I came off and no period since.

Yet the dr wont refer me to get clomid arrggghhh. It is soooo annoying. You have my sympathies. xx


----------



## Girly123

30mummyof1 the wedding plans are getting there at last. We only got engaged on new year and then unexpectedly by father in law to be passed away in February so it has been a really tough time and wedding planning all came to a halt for the last few months until now when this week we have done loads and got more planned to sort next week. I am excited  xx


----------



## EmilieMina

Today I took the first pill of my last month on the pill. Felt awesome. Cannot wait for af to visit next time. After that I will finally be ttc.


----------



## 30mummyof1

How exciting, not long now then :)


----------



## Tove

Can't believe we are almost there now! Some of you might start TTC in about a week?! :)

Now that we are getting closer I am starting to worry about everything that can go wrong with a pregnancy. Everything from thyroid to folic acid, diabetes, blood clots and so on. I think my OH will think Im crazy if I tell him everything I am worrying about. I know I need to calm down and keep a positive mental attitude, but sometimes its hard when youre a 'worrying kind'. Anyone else feeling the same way?


----------



## Jrepp

Tove said:


> Can't believe we are almost there now! Some of you might start TTC in about a week?! :)
> 
> Now that we are getting closer I am starting to worry about everything that can go wrong with a pregnancy. Everything from thyroid to folic acid, diabetes, blood clots and so on. I think my OH will think Im crazy if I tell him everything I am worrying about. I know I need to calm down and keep a positive mental attitude, but sometimes its hard when youre a 'worrying kind'. Anyone else feeling the same way?

I've been down the ttc road once, and had to take a break following lap/hysteroscopy. I never really worried about any of that stuff. I figured I would handle things as they come along (definitely not in my worrying nature either). If you are really worried I would suggest going in for a checkup before ttc and have your doctor run some preliminary checks on thyroid. Get a good prenatal (I recommend nature made pre-natal with DHa and folic acid).


----------



## MrsG09

Hey ladies! Mind if I join in here? DH and I will celebrate our 5th anniversary (together 10 years back in Feb) come June and we're finally ready to start TTC #1 right around the same time!! Well, I've been ready for quite some time now (oh, 2 years or more lol). OH is almost finished with his master's so he's finally agreed to start soon! We're going on a trip May-June as part of his program and thinking I've got him on board to start near the end of the trip! :happydance:

I stopped bcp mid-March, and feel pretty relieved that I've already had that first af, so hopefully my cycles stay on course. So ready for baby! :baby: Decided it's about time I find somewhere to hang out, pretty sure I am driving DH crazy with my broodiness! :shrug:


----------



## Millhaven

I'm joining you as well. 

24 years old Swede. Been together with my OH 7 years and we have 5 fur babies together. Now it's time for us to have our own little minion.  We've came up with TTC in June, but I want to start in May. My OH doesn't know how he feels about starting that "early" though...we'll just wait and see what happens. ;)

I work as a kindergarten teacher so I surround myself with children all day. Plus I stopped counting pregnant moms after my first month working...everybody seems to be pregnant with baby #2 och #3!


----------



## 30mummyof1

My oh was like that with our wedding date, May was too soon but June was ok! men!


----------



## EmilieMina

I am also the worrying type. I got a blood test two months ago and my thyroid number was too low. Doc told me to get another test done in six months. That seems forever. Hope it was just temporary.


----------



## Mrs Mc

EmilieMina said:


> Today I took the first pill of my last month on the pill. Felt awesome. Cannot wait for af to visit next time. After that I will finally be ttc.

Haha I started my period yesterday and got really excited it was my second to last one (...well hopefully:dust: ). After my next period we're ttc!!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've either got 1 or more likely 2 left, looking at my chart going to be on my period on my wedding day :dohh: that could change though due to my irregular cycles.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies. Im sure you all remember me in this topic? Im sorry I've not been dropping in and keeping in touch lately, work as just been so demanding of my time... :dohh: :book:

:hi::hi:

I just wanted to tell you all the good news and the maybe not so good news (But its still a big step forward for me and OH) Me and OH have decided to finally start TTC as of last week!!!!!! :happydance::dance::headspin:........................:shhh::wohoo:

Originally we had planned to start TTC May/June 2014, But due to my PCOS being so unpredictable we thought that we would cut our losses and just give ttc a try, and try and stay relaxed about it. My cycles are so irregular that we probably not going to be able to time conceiving our little one. So we would be grateful to have our little one when ever we can, and because gynaecology wants us to try naturally until October which is the not so good news.... :cry:

Will try and find sone time to write in my journal on here soon too.


----------



## EmilieMina

So glad that you started already.

Af will come in two weeks for me and after that we will start. If everything goes normal I would ovulate a few days after our wedding.

30mummyof1 having af on your wedding day sucks. Hope it will change.


----------



## buttonbear14

Hey everyone, we are planning to start TTC from June!! Cannot wait :)


----------



## Millhaven

It's funny how much I look forward to AF. :p After that...we might TTC! :happydance: My OH hasn't made his mind up if he wants to TTC in May or June. June is certain, but it might happen sooner. I hope so, I'm feeling way to broody after spending time with kids and pregnant mothers all day (I'm a kindergarten teacher).


----------



## EmilieMina

My last week on the pill starts tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## buttonbear14

Exciting!!


----------



## Millhaven

We start TTC in May! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## EmilieMina

So excited. I just have five pills of my birth control left (today included) and then we can start. I hope my body will adjust soon.


----------



## DandJ

DH mentioned to try in June but I have reservations of TTC next month since the in-laws live with us currently and I don't think I could handle a newborn AND the in-laws all under one roof. Although I want a baby SOOO badly right now. Sigh. :dohh:


----------



## Millhaven

I fell asleep in the couch yesterday and during the short nap I dreamt that me and my OH were expecting. It was such an amazing feeling and then I woke up. :(

Luckily, when I slept during the night, I dreamt once again that I was pregnant and had the baby. :)

It's almost time for us to start TTC. I can't hardly wait! :happydance: My mind is playing way too many tricks on me...


----------



## EmilieMina

AF should start in a week and then we are also officially ttc.


----------



## Tove

Millhaven said:


> I fell asleep in the couch yesterday and during the short nap I dreamt that me and my OH were expecting. It was such an amazing feeling and then I woke up. :(
> 
> Luckily, when I slept during the night, I dreamt once again that I was pregnant and had the baby. :)
> 
> It's almost time for us to start TTC. I can't hardly wait! :happydance: My mind is playing way too many tricks on me...

Now that we are getting so close to starting TTC I dream about things related to pregnancy almost every night! How I tell my OH and close family that I'm pregnant, that I can feel the baby kick, giving birth etc. Not so many dreams about the actual baby and more about being pregnant.

Will any of you girls join a TTC thread when you start trying? I have been lurking around the TTC forums to try to get a view of what's out there, but there are so many different forums and groups so I don't know where to jump in when we start TTC!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Haven't ventured over there yet this time, but i did when i was ttc Harry and still talk to the girls i met there now so definitely will. It's hard when people get pregnant before you but everyone is very supportive and i think it's easier than speaking to people in rl about that kind of thing! You can't tell your best mate about cm can you! :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

67 days left until I can start trying again. We just got clearance from the doctor to bd after surgery. I'm on bcp for 18 more days and then will have a cycle. We can try on our very next cycle after that.


----------



## EmilieMina

Two more days until AF shows up and then we are ttc cycle one. Will then be over at the ttc board waiting for you :thumbup:


----------



## Tove

EmilieMina said:


> Two more days until AF shows up and then we are ttc cycle one. Will then be over at the ttc board waiting for you :thumbup:

Exciting!! Good luck! :thumbup:!


----------



## EmilieMina

Not long until you start as welll. Time will fly by.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck :thumbup: see you over there in about 6 wks unless you have your :bfp: by then! :happydance:


----------



## EmilieMina

Since I just stopped taking birth control and don't know my natural cycle at all because I took it for 14 years... I doubt that. But I wouldn't mind :blush:


----------



## Mrs Mc

EmilieMina said:


> Two more days until AF shows up and then we are ttc cycle one. Will then be over at the ttc board waiting for you :thumbup:

Exciting!

See u over there in a couple of weeks xxx

:dust::dust:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Can now say 1 more af and we are ttc :happydance:
If cycles stay regular now, fertile days will fall perfectly over wedding and honey moon :wohoo:


----------



## mkyerby16

I have one more AF until we start as well!! Who would have thought we would ever be excited about AF haha :)


----------



## Millhaven

Tove said:


> Will any of you girls join a TTC thread when you start trying? I have been lurking around the TTC forums to try to get a view of what's out there, but there are so many different forums and groups so I don't know where to jump in when we start TTC!

I want to, but as you mentioned, there are so many. My OH and I have just started TTC (wohoo! :happydance: ) and I would love to join a TTC group/thread for us TTC in May 2014. I found two or so regarding May 2013 but none for 2014.


----------



## EmilieMina

Open one. I will join you!


----------



## Mrs Mc

I'll join too! 

Xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: have created a june 2014 ttc over in ttc thread if anyone would like to join :)


----------

